# problem with the runnig light on my 200



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

my running light will not come on when i have my head lights on, i have replaced the fuses and bulbs and now im thinking its either the ground or the switch. if some one could help me out this would be great


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

check the wiring you may have an open wire


----------

